# Die Waffenkammer 1:56th early war tiger I



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

just got this in from Canada a few days ago and picked it up from my local LGS, and oh my fucking jesus babies in a blender drank by satan...it must be the most amazing lump of resin heaven I have ever laid eyes on.

























the machine gun is molded into the resin...its not seperate and its not broken *sperms*
















































the handle is molded into the friggin hatch *sperms SPERMS*

















I'm gonna enjoy building this tonight, it doesn't need much cleaning as there is no mold release residue, the thickest parts of resin from the mold have been removed already, there was 1 tiny bit of damage in a mud flap snapping off (not bad since it came overseas in a cardboard box and easy to repair or show as natural damage), and it looks so easy to put together.

FW eat your heart out.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks nice and I love the name Stella. Do us a favour and PM me when you've posted pics of the finished tank.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You are right, that is beautiful. Both the fact that is is a TigerI and the quality of the model. Looking forward to seeing this assembled and painted to your usual standard.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

shaantitus said:


> Looking forward to seeing this assembled


done, and if the weather is good in the morning will get a pic of it built


shaantitus said:


> and painted to your usual standard.


you mean piss poor and heavily reliant on washes :biggrin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yep... That's the kind of resin I love!!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

built, and undercoated and sprayed brown like my grrrman infantry, try and get some painted today before work


----------



## Guarder22 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice clean looking kit, how much did it cost you?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Guarder22 said:


> Nice clean looking kit, how much did it cost you?


£26, not bad for the quality, scale and fact it came from canada


----------



## zrolimit (Sep 23, 2008)

hey Stella, the tank looked very promising in pieces but seeing it assembled it looks aces. i love the model and i cant wait to see you paitning it with your usual skill. by the way what is the company that makes the kit? thanks.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

zrolimit said:


> by the way what is the company that makes the kit?


die waffenkammer
http://www.diewaffenkammer.com/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just looking at the link i really like the British A34 comet, how big is your tank in actual size? the scale thing is something im still getting my head round, i have a few 1:35 which i like the size of , 1:72 seems too small but 1:56 is new to me.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Tiger 542 finished and ready

























































bits: it is about 4 1/4 inches long, about 2 1/2 inches tall and about the same wide, being 1:56th its about as close to proper scale as you can get for true scaled 25/28mm models


----------



## zrolimit (Sep 23, 2008)

hey Stella  another beautifully painted tank from you. its a real pleasure seeing your work. should look great on your wargames table. ill have to get an allied force to play you at Disposable Heroes sometime. anyways keep up the great work, 10/10


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yes you should, I need sherman target practice.


----------



## zrolimit (Sep 23, 2008)

haha well you know my track record in wargames  you always get plenty of target practice when we play. my armies always get wiped out to a man but playing you is immense fun


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

zrolimit said:


> haha well you know my track record in wargames  you always get plenty of target practice when we play. my armies always get wiped out to a man but playing you is immense fun


at least your consistent.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

it's a decent job stella... I do think your decals are waaayy too white and need to be toned down and dirtied like the rest of the model. You should drybrush it with the base colour to eliminate the pooling of the wash you gave it... I may be wrong, but my books on the Tiger say that the tiger was painted in Grey (early edition) as the yellow wasn't in use until mid-late 1943


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice work and thanks for the link. Very interesting indeed. The kit seems to be very nicely done and the price is very good for resin at such a quality.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wouldn't the tow ropes be a silver color?

Awesome kits and good looking paint job.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

no the tow ropes would often be oversprayed with the colour since the cammo or base colour was applied in the field with paint mixed with Gasoline or another form of thinner.. usually gasoline... taking off ALL tools and the like wasn't always done, but was against regiment regulations if you didn't. Stella did the acceptable *historical* way of painting the cables, but a slight drybrush of metalic to show some wear, or a rust from them sitting there would have been better...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

See instead of saying how shit GW are you could be a great help to someone starting out painting war-game stuff. Cause this is bloody nicely done


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

HorusReborn said:


> I do think your decals are waaayy too white and need to be toned down and dirtied like the rest of the model. You should drybrush it with the base colour to eliminate the pooling of the wash you gave it...


 unfortunatly I cannot match the base colour properly, its army painter leather brown and although I tried mixing browns to get the same colour I couldn't get it right, so I think pure white with some brown wash spots is alittle better than a completely different tone of brown, which would be just as obvious probably


HorusReborn said:


> I may be wrong, but my books on the Tiger say that the tiger was painted in Grey (early edition) as the yellow wasn't in use until mid-late 1943


 although an early tiger its being used in late war (1945 ruhr pocket scheme from an osprey book, which although is incorrect in being too brown is better than grey), I'm sure its possible individual crew would forgo some upgrades or modifications depending on the individual crews and lack of supplies, especially late war when anything would be used, its why I have 1945 infantry with MG-34's still.


HorusReborn said:


> but a slight drybrush of metalic to show some wear, or a rust from them sitting there would have been better...


the cables on the sides and tops were given a wash of pure orange for rust in the recesses and a slight drybrush of silver for wear on the tops, leaving some brown showing


Marneus Calgar said:


> See instead of saying how shit GW are you could be a great help to someone starting out painting war-game stuff. Cause this is bloody nicely done


tried it, wasted my time, whenever I gave advice in the past for someones painting I was pretty much told to shut up, so I stopped helping people with painting a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago, I'll point out different companies to save them time like army painter, or better paint brands like MP, but I'll never advise to any in depth degree because nobody wanted me to before, why should I now?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

ruhr pocket doesn't make sense for the filters on the back of the tank which indicates early Afrika Korps, but I haven't seen all Osprey books and the knowledge I have is definately dated so by all means you are probably right.. I was only relaying my knowledge on the subject  One tip I suggest for army painter is to put the decals on BEFORE dipping or brushing it on. I for one LOVE AP and use it for my platoons of guard, which has saved me incredible time and effort!!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

HorusReborn said:


> ruhr pocket doesn't make sense for the filters on the back of the tank which indicates early Afrika Korps, but I haven't seen all Osprey books and the knowledge I have is definately dated so by all means you are probably right.. I was only relaying my knowledge on the subject


well its not really important, a tiger is a tiger, filters or no, early or late, its just a model to represent a tiger tank in the end, I'm never fussed on historical accuracy, heck my colour scheme never technically existed on true german units.

plus like I say, at that point in the war I don't think the germans would care if it still had the filters on


HorusReborn said:


> One tip I suggest for army painter is to put the decals on BEFORE dipping or brushing it on


I don't use army painter dip, I used devlan mud


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

oh my bad, I thought you mentioned Army Painter...  That's what happens when you sleep and type at the same time


----------

